# R.I.P Woody Coffee



## aaronward9 (Jan 24, 2009)

To those that haven't heard, the founder of this great site passed away this evening from an apparent heart attack.  That is not 100% known yet.  Please lift up Woody and his family during this tough time.


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 24, 2009)

although I am kinda new this is sad news. 
Prayers for his family


----------



## Mr W. (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Browning88 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family.  This is sad news for sure.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 25, 2009)

praying for the family and friends


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent ,sad news


----------



## mhayes (Jan 25, 2009)

paryers sent


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Terrible news. Prayers lifted for his family.


----------



## steve19711974 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Prayers Sent*

Woody and my Dad spent a lot of time on the water and in the woods years ago. I've known him my whole life. He will be missed. Myself and my family will be praying for the Coffee family.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 25, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## jonday (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 26, 2009)

Woody was a good friend of mine he will be greatly missed. Prayers sent.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## trentb (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers added.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers sent and the family will be in my thoughts


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Jan 26, 2009)

*prayers*

Prayers sent.  Didn't have the pleasure of meeting him, but admire him for the site nonetheless.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2009)

Just learning of this - prayer's for the family & friends


----------



## NoOne (Jan 26, 2009)

I knew Woody from being in his shop on several occasions and fishing tournaments. Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't know Woody - but have been part of an awesome forum he created - this is an reflection to me of what an awesome man he was.  Have made some awesome friends on this forum and if it wasn't for Woody it wouldn't have never happened.

I pray for the Coffee family for God to give them strength to carry on without their beloved Woody.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 26, 2009)

He told me had been struggling with his health when I was up there last time, but he would not elaborate.

Woody will be missed, prayers are going up right now for the family.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers sent for Woody's family.


----------



## ssmith (Jan 26, 2009)

Met Woody and his son on several occasions at the shop in Baldwin, when I first moved up to Homer. Though we have sorrow upon sorrow in the loss for a Christian a "death day" becomes a "birthday" in the presence of the King of Kings for all eternity. What a Savior. Our deepest sympathy to the family.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 26, 2009)

I never met him but I am really thankful for the outdoor board he created here.  My prayers also go out to his family.


----------



## bdpost (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers sent!!


----------



## turk2di (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe i just saw this. Perhaps being without power from the Ice storm of Jan 26th is why. Prayers go out to his family & friends. This site was a favorite of mine for years.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is unfortunate. What a great tool this has been for hunters/fisherman. My prayers go out for him and family.

Brian1


----------

